# Price Per Pitch



## cupplesremodeling (Dec 31, 2015)

How Much do you charge per pitch? Starting at 8/12. Ending in 12/12 pitch. Single story & 2 story? 
Im in the Texas area


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

What type of roofing? Shingles, metal, shakes, slate or something else?:jester:


----------



## johnmeto (Aug 30, 2015)

charges vary depending on the time of year you visit. So check the time also when you are visiting.


----------

